# Temp where you live.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Fancy a home swap to Scotland 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, that is snow later in the week.

Absolutely gorgeous today for us this time of year, short sleeve shirts, shorts, sandals.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That's roughly 52 in Fahrenheit haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

brucered said:


> Yes, that is snow later in the week.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous today for us this time of year, short sleeve shirts, shorts, sandals.


Dude that's chilly, how low does you're winter usually drop to?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ukprelude said:


> Dude that's chilly, how low does you're winter usually drop to?


It's not unheard of to have days of -30*C (-22*F) or even -40*C (-40*F) with the wind chill. It's gets windy here, so they factor in wind chill temp that calculates what it "feels like" with the wind

Mean January temperature is −16.4 °C (2.5 °F), and mean July temperature is 19.7 °C (67.5 °F). Average annual precipitation is 521.1 mm (20.52 in); snow falls on 53 days and lies on 132 days in an average year.

You read that correct, we have SNOW on the ground for 132 days a year! Probably from around Nov 1 to Mar 31 or later, give or take a week or two here or there.

My pic above was in *F for all you USA guys, highs and lows for each day. Most of you would be in Parkas if you visited, but not us locals.

*** Sorry for the posts below, the forum was acting up and failing there but the posts all went through ***


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Average low temperature where I live is 52.6 degrees Fahrenheit. Able to shoot outside year round.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow! I guess you guys have plenty sleds to make the most of all that snow 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Unseasonably warm here in Northern Michigan and I'm taking advantage of it!! 70F and sunny


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ukprelude said:


> Wow! I guess you guys have plenty sleds to make the most of all that snow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We make the most of all our seasons.

We have a cold winter that we can sled, toboggan, ice slides, snowball fight. Our falls are warm and full of picturesque colors you find on the covers of magazines and framed artwork. Our summers are hot and dry, great for camping, biking and getting outdoors.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Soon cool UK will be replaced with a mild Mediterranean one - stoked. Rubber going to perform so much better. Even in mid winter.

Swopping this:









For this:


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

imma be shooting mostly all week :woot:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

brucered said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I guess you guys have plenty sleds to make the most of all that snow
> ...


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

brucered said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I guess you guys have plenty sleds to make the most of all that snow
> ...


Sounds like a real beautiful place you got there bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Mid 90s here on the Central Pacific Coast.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Mid 90s here on the Central Pacific Coast.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Here is forecast from Wednesday to Sunday, winter is trying to come.


----------

